# Benchdog tabletop router table the best?



## djtjak (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to buy a tabletop router table, the Benchdog Protop table gets very good reviews on Amazon & Rockler & fits my budget ($250). Does anyone have experience with this table? Any other suggestion in this price range?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have any experience with their bench-top RT, but I like the robustness of their products in general. Rockler's acquisition of the company doesn't seem to have affected that. 

One pair of issues encountered with bench-top router tables is vibration and stability. Both can be dampened or eliminated by clamping the bench-top RT to the bench solidly when in use, though. 

Personally, I'd get rid of the little rubber feet, and clamp the Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Portable Router Table directly to the bench, preferably on all four corners. 

Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Portable Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Dennis.


----------



## dezzrtrider (Feb 23, 2010)

I purchased the bench dog pro top about 6 months ago and its my first router table. Since you've read the amazon reviews, I don't think I would be able to add much. I would say that all the materials are high quality and it has done everything that I've needed it to do. I think it is a good value when you compare it to other similarly cost router tables. The split fence is well made and versatile. I'm using a Bosch 1617evs router with an under the table base that is left mounted to the plate. I would highly recommend this as you can quickly change your router set up from the table to free-hand routing. Hope this helps.

John


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I also have been looking at that table but Router table depot and rockler all have good looking deals and the Kreg bench table looks like it might be a bit better and it sells for $229.00 and I am leaning toward this model ,I hope this helps ????


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Dennis,

Welcome to the router forum

Glad you could join us.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

found the Kreg table here on one of the sponsors for $209.99 and free shipping


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

found the benchdog table You were lookin at for about $30.00 cheaper check Router table depot and good luck ,,,,now You have me doing some re- deciding if that makes sense


----------

